# What did you waste your first master ball on?



## Yil (Nov 5, 2015)

During my first red (gb) play through I wasted it on a ditto. Legendaries are so easy to catch back then.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 5, 2015)

On a MewTwo on Pokémon X.
I've played every single Pokémon game and beaten almost all of them, but never used the master ball.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2015)

I "wasted" my first one on Zekrom, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not sure. Either Mewtwo in Yellow or Rayquaza in Ruby or Emerald. Since then I make it a point to not use a Master Ball, but I've gotten multiple ones on OR through trade requests, so I can always use them.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lugia on Silver. Back then, I was like "wooooow, a legendary Pokemon!!!!", and since I was so afraid of killing it, I used my Master Ball on the first turn.
Aside from that game, I never really used the Master Ball. I prefer the Pokeball / Hyper ball / Dusk ball / Luxury Ball designs


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mewtwo in Pokemon Red. 

Then, when the god damn roaming Pokemon came around, I always saved the Master Ball for those bastards.
Those guys shouldn't exist. -,-


----------



## leshracbelmont (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyogre on Sapphire, GBA.


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine was Mewtwo on Pokèmon Y. Now I just save them for roaming legendaries or a shiny Pokemon that can flee because with legendaries that appear in the over world you can save in front of them and keep soft resetting.


----------



## Sonansune (Nov 5, 2015)

either lv45 kyogre on sapphire, or lv70 mewtwo on l_eafgreen_


----------



## raystriker (Nov 5, 2015)

Groudon in Pokemon Ruby. 
I was still a kid and got overexcited.
Never used a masterball early on ever. Usually use it for the last legendary of the game.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lvl. 2 Rattata on Route 1.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 5, 2015)

Yil said:


> During my first red (gb) play through I wasted it on a ditto. Legendaries are so easy to catch back then.



rby legendaries catch rates were just as lousy as they are today.
most new legendaries however get pretty friendly rates. so catching yveltal or xerneas is actually easy. and we got stronger balls too.

as for the question, like most people playing without guides and people to tell me about mewtwo, i used it on the first bird i ran across, molteress.


----------



## intermet (Nov 5, 2015)

Latias in Sapphir !


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 5, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> we got stronger balls too.


That mostly.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 5, 2015)

Ursaring in G/S, right outside Mt.Silver. I was stupid and thought I could get more like in R/B.


----------



## PF2M (Nov 5, 2015)

When I was young and playing Pokemon FireRed, I was convinced that Moltres, Articuno, and Zapdos were the only legendaries in the game.
Despite the fact that I knew what Mewtwo was, I still used my master ball on those three exclusively.
On one run, I remember catching all three of them without a master ball, and celebrating by catching a Pidgey with it.

Another stupid thing: I was deathly afraid of Mewtwo because I misheard what one of my friends said as "he will be on cinnibar island at level 1000". I remember getting my Charizard to level 80 using only the VS recorder and Route 13 before *resetting my game with my OP pokemon* why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I eventually figured out he was talking about something else in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness instead of FireRed. Drat.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 6, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Lvl. 2 Rattata on Route 1.


I'm sure that was worth it.


----------



## mbcrazed (Nov 6, 2015)

I used a master ball only once.. Just to catch a shiny zubat in Pokemon Gold! XD


----------



## Coleman_C18 (Nov 6, 2015)

In pokemon yellow I actually used it on a dodou on cycling road, had no idea I couldn't buy more


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2015)

I wasted 128 master balls in Pokémon Blue 

No seriously, my first Master Ball waste was on Lugia in Pokémon Gold.
Ho-oh was cought with a Timer Ball. I actually cought Ho-oh again In Heartgold using the same ball lol.


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 6, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> On a MewTwo on Pokémon X.
> I've played every single Pokémon game and beaten almost all of them, but never used the master ball.


I used a quickball on him, one turn catches ftw.

And I caught ol Gordon with mine...


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 6, 2015)

Zapdos Pokemon red 1998


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 6, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Zapdos Pokemon red 1998



Exactly this... except it was in Blue. :-P


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

When i was a 16 or so, i caught a Hypno in fire red using a masterball because i thought i can hypnotize any pokemon and it will become my slave. Sadly that wasn't true


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Nov 6, 2015)

Moltres, way back in the day when Pokemon Red was still new-ish. I got to Mewtwo later on during the endgame and kicked myself


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2015)

I only used it on Mewtwo because everyone told me to not use it on anything other than Mewtwo. Playthroughs after that I cloned them before using them, using Missingno.


----------



## Yil (Nov 6, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> When i was a 16 or so, i caught a Hypno in fire red using a masterball because i thought i can hypnotize any pokemon and it will become my slave. Sadly that wasn't true


Nice one, if you are in the Pokemon universe you can just use a mirror, I believe. But you might get hypnotized before you can throw your balls. But why would you enslave any wild creature you see which is the point of Pokemon.


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 6, 2015)

It happened on Pokemon: Fire Red and I was like 8 or 9 years old and I used it on a level 2 Pidgey.


----------



## Yil (Nov 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> It happened on Pokemon: Fire Red and I was like 8 or 9 years old and I used it on a level 2 Pidgey.


But seriously how did you get master ball when on route 2. Also if it was after some walkthrough was it with perfect iv?


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yil said:


> But seriously how did you get master ball when on route 2. Also if it was after some walkthrough was it with perfect iv?



I was pretty young and thought that I could buy another one in the PokeMart but I was sadly wrong.


----------



## sillyrabbit221 (Nov 6, 2015)

I feel like no one here really "wasted" their masterball. I mean if you caught a pokemon then the ball worked as intended.

And then I enter the thread.

1998. Pokemon Red. Just got the masterball. Literally minutes later I challenge Sabrina. The masterball description read - "Catch ANY pokemon with 100% accuracy"

So I used it on Alakazam.

She of course swatted the ball away and called me a cheater. I hadn't saved in a couple hours. The masterball was lost forever.

I was 7 years old and took the wording too literally. I've never used a masterball since just because I was scarred so badly.


----------



## YamiZee (Nov 6, 2015)

I've never really wasted it on anything. I guess my first time was on ho oh in gold or something. Since then I always save it or use it on a fitting Pokemon, deserving to be inside a master ball, like mewtwo or Lugia or rayquaza. I don't have trouble catching even roaming legendaries so I just use it for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 6, 2015)

I catch everything in master balls, because, well i have a PowerSaves lel.


----------



## TLOZmaster (Nov 6, 2015)

I tried using it on a trainers pokemon. Did not catch it with 100% accuracy.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 7, 2015)

On latios in ruby because he was that freaking hard to capture since he runs away a lot.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 7, 2015)

Fucking Doduo in Pokemon Blue.  I had run out of all my other pokeballs, and it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## link491 (Nov 7, 2015)

First playthrough of Pokemon Blue, I used mine on a Zapdos... What can I say? I was like 8 and didn't know how the legendary catching mechanics worked in those games.


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2015)

all my time as a pokemon trainer ive used masterball once..

and that was a shiny mewtwo in HG...


i rarely use it cause in case i come a cross a super rare which can run or faint easily.


----------



## amoulton (Nov 7, 2015)

Lapras -.-


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mewtwo in Pokémon Blue, I think.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 7, 2015)

I think the very first time I ever used a Master Ball was on Pokemon Yellow in Cerulean Cave. I had no idea Mewtwo was a thing at the time, and just thought the cave lead to some new town or area or something. Eventually I came across a Lickitung, and I knew from playing Red and Blue (which I always stopped playing after the Elite 4 so I never bothered with Cerulean Cave) that Lickitung could only be gotten through trades. I thought it was a super rare encounter, so I chucked the Master Ball at it lol. After that I did end up finding Mewtwo, and just got him down really low and paralyzed and chucked Ultra balls at him until I got it. I think I reset my game at least a few dozen times before I finally managed to get him, since I only had like 10 or 15 Ultra balls on me. 

Nowadays I usually use my Master Ball on the "main" legendary of the game, like Ho-Oh or Lugia and stuff like that since I can't be bothered usually to actually battle them and waste time chucking balls at them.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 7, 2015)

Shiny Ekans on Soul Silver


----------



## mgrev (Nov 7, 2015)

Haven't used Masterballs yet. BOOOM! LIKE A BOSS


----------



## blindseer (Nov 7, 2015)

Honestly I don't remember, gonna go with Mewtwo(Red) but I cant be sure.


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2015)

Used mine on Articuno in Pokemon Red.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 7, 2015)

Some legendary...a literal waste. Legendaries are pointless. I know that now. I think it was ho oh in gold.


----------



## overlord00 (Nov 7, 2015)

In yellow... i have no idea, went to catch mewtwo and i didnt have it, it had just gone.
played o.ruby the other day, had a fight with groudon, caught with a pokeball. gotta save that masterball forever yo.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 7, 2015)

Mewtwo in pokemon red/blue


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 7, 2015)

When I played through Pokemon Silver, I knew jack shit. Heck, it took me months to figure out that HM moves like HM Cut can be used outside of battles.

I think if I remember correctly, I caught a Pidgey with the Master Ball. Yep.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 9, 2015)

The very first master ball I used was on Pokemon XD. that last battle is a fucking nightmare so I just said "fuck this shit, I don't want to start over for the XXX time"


Spoiler



Greevil throws at you:
- Shadow Moltres
- Shadow Zapdos
- Shadow Articuno
- Shadow Tauros
- Shadow Rhydon
- Shadow Exeggutor
and after all those he throws Shadow Lugia. I snagged it with the master ball and the battle lasted 0 turns xdd.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 9, 2015)

Articuno cause I was a dumbass. 

Also I didn't catch Zapdos that run because I was (again) a dumbass and didn't understand the concept of saving to be able to do an encounter again... Because I saved directly after I accidentally KOd him. I was retarded.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 9, 2015)

My first one was on a Moltres from Pokemon Yellow. What's sad is that I caught Mewtwo with a simple pokeball after freezing it with my Blastoise. 

Imagine my mind blown catching the most powerful Pokemon with a single pokeball lol.


----------



## Shulking (Nov 9, 2015)

I went into Ruby blind and used it on Groudon than I found Ryquaza and had to use a bunch of Ultra Balls.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 9, 2015)

Deoxys in ORAS. My 3DS was about to die and I didn't have time to sit there with my 40 ultra balls.


----------



## Ridge (Nov 9, 2015)

Mewtwo in Pokémon Y. Or.. was it a waste? I'm not sure. At least the ball color matches!


----------



## Swiftloke (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't think I've ever used a master ball. I only ever use Poke Balls because of the design. I have like 5 master balls now, which I know isn't that much, but they were all obtained by myself without trades. LOL


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 9, 2015)

Still sitting in the bag.


----------



## Exavold (Nov 9, 2015)

My first one was on a shiny magicarp , lol i freaked out back then.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd hardly call it a waste but it was Mewtwo in Blue version. I tried and tried but I couldn't get him cause i'd either kill him. run out of Ultra Balls or he'd kill himself with Struggle.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 9, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> My first one was on a shiny magicarp , lol i freaked out back then.


Haha, better get that shiny magikarp!  How else will you ever get a shiny Gyrados?


----------



## Exavold (Nov 9, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Haha, better get that shiny magikarp!  How else will you ever get a shiny Gyrados?


I was a kiddo ok ?! X'D


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 9, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> I was a kiddo ok ?! X'D


It's okay, I understand the excitement of seeing a wild shiny.  I was trying to find a houndour for an hour or so before finally spotting one... and it was shiny!  You better believe I pulled out all the stops to get him!  And, as I mentioned earlier in the thread, I wasted my master ball on a Doduo back in my younger days.  It sure was a different time in the 90s with the internet still finding its feet.  All Pokemon info was gleaned through TV and friends.  Or Nintendo Power, probably, if you had a subscription.


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Nov 9, 2015)

My first time playing Red & Blue (I have both since age 6 in 1998 as well as yellow when it came out. But I believe I got blue first.)
I kept it for the Cerulean Cave after hearing from the guy in front of it earlier on that I would need to become the champion first.

As I was getting ready to go in (saving & about to use surf) I encountered a Caterpie & being tired at the time I figured I would catch it.
So I accidentally used the master ball when I meant to use a normal one. I'm glad I saved beforehand...


----------



## Jiro2 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm more than old enough to have played Pokemon RB when they came out but I never did.  I played Blue in 2008 and tried to avoid using guides for everything except the Mew glitch.  I probably did use the Master Ball on Mewtwo, but I don't have any way to check now.  (Also, first playing the game after the Mew Glitch was discovered put me in the odd position of using a Charizard as an HM slave on Crystal--got it using the glitch and traded it.)
Crystal: I think it was on a roaming dog.  I did catch all three of them.
Emerald: roaming Latias
Colosseum: Everything (Master Ball glitch).  After finishing, I traded the Master Ball to Emerald, then to Platinum, and used it on a roaming bird.  
XD: Lugia
Platinum: Another roaming bird

I haven't played B/W or X/Y.  I did play Omega Ruby and I don't remember which legendary I used it on.  The game doesn't have anything roaming in it.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 10, 2015)

I wasted it on a Primeape.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2015)

A shadow skarmory in pokemon colloseum. I did not find the masterball in ruby wich was my first pm game, so I did not know about its 100% catch rate when I first used it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 10, 2015)

I used it on the first legendary bird I saw in Red/Blue, not sure which one that was anymore as it's been a long time.
Not a complete waste, but catching Mewtwo would have been easier had I saved it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2015)

on moltres, was so stupid back then. pokemon fire-red (GBA). since then never used.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 10, 2015)

Articuno, way back in Red. This was before I got the internet. In fact I only knew about Pokemon because it was mentioned in a cheat book and I thought it was a new Final Fantasy game. So I knew nothing of Mewtwo, I thought that Articuno being the only pokemon who was visible outside of battle meant he was the strongest in the game. After numerous failed attempts I finally used my one and only Master Ball on it.

Funny story, I then discovered the vastly superior Mewtwo, had it at optimum catching status, threw all my Ultra Balls at it to no avail, it then used Recover, I was out of PP and on my last Pokemon, do or die time, I threw the last ball I had on me, a lowly Poke Ball, and caught him. Of course now I understand it was just sheer luck but back then I was strutting around the house like a legend. I caught Mewtwo with a regular pokeball, said I. Bow down beneath my mighty gaming prowess.

Yeah, I was a twat back then. Haven't changed much.


----------

